# Anyone Been To El Centro, Ca



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

We're planning on heading down to El Centro in a while, never been there. Are there any Outbackers that have been in that area, and how did you find it. Any sights that we should ensure we see?


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive been there to pick up veggies before in my semi.. I will say the mexican food is to die for.. Lots of little road side spots with all kinds of unpronouncable spanish dishes... mmm good!

Carey


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I was there briefly, a long, long, long, long time ago, so that the pilots in our Light Attack Squadron could practice making holes in the desert...as they learned the differences in the F/A-18A Hornet had over the A-7E Corsair II, but I didn't do any camping.

Tim
VA-15/VFA-15 (1985-1988)


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

El Centro is below sea level.

Things to do/see:

1) the downtown area is somewhat unique in its architectural style.
2) the Navy's Blue Angels train there during the winter months.
3) the have a big newer mall just south of town.
4) further south is Calexico and Mexico - bring your passport
5) north, not too far is the Salton Sea and a large wildlife refuge area.
6) east, in January is the Carrot Festival in the little town of Holtville - small town Americana - parade, rides, booths
7) further east, not too far is Glamis, on weekends one of the largest towns in Imperial county due to the sand dunes and the assorted vehicles that play out there. At night, the lights from the RV's spread for miles.
8) even further east is the Colorado River and Yuma, interesting Old Town, Territorial Prison.

Hope this helps!


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

Thanks for the input. Sounds like we'll have a fun time!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Been to Yuma too, again, in that same previous life time....seems there is, or at least was a Marine Corps Air Station there, and planes fly from there to drop bombs in the same section of desert that they do from El Centro.

Tim


----------



## OBcanOB (Aug 23, 2007)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Been to Yuma too, again, in that same previous life time....seems there is, or at least was a Marine Corps Air Station there, and planes fly from there to drop bombs in the same section of desert that they do from El Centro.
> 
> Tim


Sounds like a BLAST!


----------



## TripperBob (Oct 22, 2008)

Had to drive through there during the summer of '07. Do it again, no way! The guy at a gas station told me that I picked the wrong time of the year to drive through. He said it was much nicer and cooler in the winter months. Be sure to wait until then would be my recommendation.


----------



## jnk36jnk (Mar 9, 2004)

I worked there briefly in the early 80's, and not by choice, just part of my job. I was there in August, it would cool off at night to around 95, by 10 am it would be back up to 115 or so. Not a place I have overly fond memories of. I'm sure winter would be much much different and many times more enjoyable.
Dean


----------



## bpedrotty (Nov 3, 2006)

Burgers and Beer downtown El Centro is a good place for dinner. The Salton Sea is kinda cool. I think the Blues will still be in Pensacola but if you're into the "sound of freedom" there's almost always someone down there using the ranges. Best place to plane watch would be straight east of the base between the base and the local municipal field.

I've been there numerous times (not by choice) and find it a fun place to visit.


----------

